# New EN World logo - what do you think?



## Morrus (Jan 16, 2003)

New logo by Scarogoth.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 16, 2003)

That's really cool looking


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 16, 2003)

Ooo!  I like! I like!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 16, 2003)

Verry nice! I'd say, go for it.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 16, 2003)

Ooh, shiny 

Nice bit of work, I like it a lot.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 16, 2003)

Definitely look cool.  I'm wondering if it might be a bit too bright, though I don't think it is... need to see it on the front page.  *hint hint*


----------



## garyh (Jan 16, 2003)

Looks good (and sure beats the Santa hat  )!


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 17, 2003)

That's excellent.  I like that the globe is a tad larger, and I like that it's more colorful.

So when are you going to put it up for the whole world to see?


----------



## WanderingMonster (Jan 17, 2003)

Where's the hat?


----------



## jdavis (Jan 17, 2003)

As long as it has a hat on next holiday season.............

It looks good.


----------



## haiiro (Jan 17, 2003)

I like it. The brightness and crispness of the globe are both pleasing.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 17, 2003)

Pretty! Pretty logo!


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 17, 2003)

excellent graphic. it manages to be bright and open wihtout going all the way to kiddie.


----------



## Krug (Jan 17, 2003)

nice... but of course it need not show earth. We're all from another planet aren't we?


----------



## Scarogoth (Jan 17, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *nice... but of course it need not show earth. We're all from another planet aren't we?  *



That's what I said, but unlike the rest of you, Morrus REALLY does seem to come from Earth. It's most disconcerting. Thanks for all the kind words, though it's actually only a refinement of what's there already, for which I am not able to take credit. But for print, I simply had to re-kern the lettering -- Morpheus is a very naughty font, from that point of view.


----------



## Welverin (Jan 17, 2003)

Good except for the black border around the planet, which probably isn't an issue on a blaqck background (which I don't have).


----------



## Mark (Jan 17, 2003)

Very nice, indeed!


----------



## Henry (Jan 17, 2003)

IIIIIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiIIIIIIIII LIKE IT!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 17, 2003)

I agree with him.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 17, 2003)

I HATE IT!!!!!

just kidding. it looks good.

do we get a painted egg for easter? (please oh pretty please)


----------



## Latency (Jan 17, 2003)

Looks nice.  Good Work Scarogoth.


----------



## Nail (Jan 17, 2003)

Sure, sure,....very nice.  A definite improvement.  But what I want to know is: "Where's the gnomes?"  

(And why isn't a bit more o' the 'States showing?


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 17, 2003)

Nail said:
			
		

> *(And why isn't a bit more o' the 'States showing? *



If you put on the North American continent, that's the only thing that will show basically. If you centre on Africa, you still see Europe , South America and most of Asia.

Besides, Africa looks prettier because of the Sahara.

Rav


----------



## Morrus (Jan 17, 2003)

Nail said:
			
		

> *
> 
> (And why isn't a bit more o' the 'States showing? *




I chose that one deliberately.  I'm trying to emphasise the "internationalness" of the site.  You can see 4 continents there - Africa, Europe, America, and a bit of Asia.

If I had to choose somewhere based on nationalism, it would (obviously) zoom right in on England. But nationalism isn't the important thing here or encouraged at EN World. 

Besides, out of all the globes that Scarogoth showed me, this one just "looked right" if that makes any sense.  It has just the right amount of colour, just the right level of "realism" compared to the text (others were too photo-realisitic, and jarred with the text; conversely, you could go too "cartoony").  I have no idea whether that made any sense - but I know what I mean!


----------



## randomling (Jan 17, 2003)

Oooh! That's pretty, Russ -- I like it!

Late, I know.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 18, 2003)

I think it looks great too.

GE


----------



## GreyShadow (Jan 18, 2003)

Looks great!  Do you have a place with all the older images?

Now for next year, how about a rotating globe and satellite? 

For a bigger challenge, glowing dots indicating members. 

Cheers!


----------

